# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Religion Around the World in Photos

## Anteros

I found this interesting, so I figured I'd share.  The pictures get updated daily. 





> Every day HuffPost Religion is documenting the diverse world of religion using photographs. These images will provide insight into the colorful festivals that people around the world celebrate, illustrate the personal faith and practice of individuals and reveal the dramatic intersection of religion with art, culture, politics and world affairs.
> 
> As the old adage goes, "A picture is worth a thousand words." We hope you enjoy following along.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...ref=interfaith

----------


## WintersTale

Very interesting.

I definitely think that many people lack the ability to see the actual "people" behind these religions. They just see extremists. It's really a sad reflection on our human race.

----------


## CeCe

It was a great read and great visuals.

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks for sharing that. I think it's amazing to hear about different religions and beliefs. Where I work, there is a ton of diversity. To give you an idea, our Teen Advisory Board has now over 300 teens and last week we counted 53 cultures represented in that number. This included 10 different major religious groups, Muslim, Christian, Jewish, Buddhist, an African tribe religion I can't spell, Hinduism, Baha'i Faith, a Chinese religion (not Taoism or Confusionism) and Cheondoism and Atheism. Then we found out that these guys practiced various degrees of their religion, like very strict wearing full covering for the girls to not even wearing a scarf. Then in the Christian faiths we had FLDS, Baptist, Catholic, Presbyterian, Episcopalian, Wesleyan, non-denominational and the list goes on. Each year my teens have held an International Day to show off their cultures and to share it with the other teens. Five years ago when they developed this program (yes, the teens make up our library programs) They realized they didn't know much about each other's lives and families. So they started learning through these programs. I just think it's so amazing to be where we can get a glimpse of the world in our own backyard.

----------

